
Show HN: Let us code - Edmond
I built a text chat app for learning programming: letzcode.com<p>This is meant to be a less cumbersome and more engaging way to introduce students to the basics of programming.
======
gus_massa
I made a print screen for you. Look at it for 30 seconds:
[http://imgur.com/Auo417n](http://imgur.com/Auo417n)

The problem is that it's too empty. I have no reason to click the "sing up"
link.

You should add some explanation, many screenshots.

Perhaps a free easy activity that someone can try without signing up.

------
kazinator
Let me make that a navigable link so users don't have to copy and paste:
[http://letzcode.com](http://letzcode.com)

You could have made this a URL-type rather than text-type submission and then
added your explanation as a comment.

